# USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp!



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

APR wishes to congratulate USP Motorsport for their recent 2.0T FSI Record Breaking Power! USP is the first to bring the 2.0T FSI engine to over 600hp!
USP was one of the first to receive APR’s Stage 3 Turbocharger System and quickly began working to push it to its limit and beyond with their in house MK5 Gti owned by USP technician Greg. Chris Green and Greg of USP immediately began dyno testing and drag race testing to prove the merits of APR’s Stage 3.
USP’s first mission was to verify APR’s advertised Stage 3 power output. The following graph is Greg’s car fresh from the Stage 3 installation using the supplied 93 oct Stage 3 calibration.








USP is in a tropical climate and interesting to note is that it was 86 deg and 52% humidity during these runs.
The following dyno graph illustrates another Stage 3 owner who is on the same model dyno only in a much cooler climate where it was 59 deg and 14% humidity.








As you can see, boost pressure builds much more quickly in the cooler and denser air.
At about the same time as Greg was satisfied with APR Stage 3 on pump gas, APR was developing our Stage 3 100 oct production file. Greg fitted upgraded connecting rods and once again verified the advertised gains with the following dyno on 100 oct race gas that is now the APR Stage 3 production race gas calibration.








Of special note again are the high ambient temps and high humidity in USP’s tropical climate. Cooler climate dyno testing has resulted in consistent 390+whp.
¼ mile times on pump gas were consistent with APR’s results of 12.84 and bested by several other Stage 3 owners with the new production 100 oct calibration. 
As 11 second passes were rapidly approaching and USP was satisfied with their Stage 3 in production form, the guys began working with APR’s Engineering Team to find even more power.
Next up for USP was to begin testing an upgraded auxiliary low pressure fueling solution. APR’s Engineering Team had done some preliminary testing on such a method and USP took that ball and ran with it. Now that more low side fuel was available to feed APR’s upgraded FSI Fuel Pump, USP was able to start turning up the boost. [email protected] provided assistance with some special tweaks to the production 100 oct race gas file to accommodate USP’s desire for more aggressive tuning at higher boost levels.








Greg and Chris visited the drag strip with their new power only to have issues keeping the transmission together. Recently, this file was released to JR, The Box, who was able to accomplish an 11.9 second pass.
Now that USP has fully extinguished the power potential of the APR Stage 3 production kit plus fully maximizing the 2871R it was time for Greg and Chris to try a bigger turbocharger. Other MK5 owners have tested a GT3071R with good results so USP elected to try one step larger, the GT3076R.
The following graph depicts a production APR Stage 3 vs. a beta 3071R dyno graph posted by [email protected]








Mark Kogan’s graph was used for comparison as JC and Mark measured their cars in similar climates during similar ambient conditions on the same model of dyno. Of special note is the difference in spool time of the 2 turbochargers, Mark’s production APR Stage 3 equipped with a 2871R and JC’s beta 3071R. If you were to compare a hotter climate dyno of APR’s Stage 3 like Greg Alper’s testing, you would see a loss of spool time from the warmer and more humid conditions that would be more consistent with what JC was seeing in the cooler and less humid climate that his data was collected using a 3071R.
Recognizing a slight loss of spool time for minimal gains over what USP was able to accomplish with APR’s tweaked Stage 3 2871R turbocharger, the 3071R was passed over for the 3076R to aid in USP’s quest for 500+whp and 10 second passes.
Strapping the 3076 to APR’s Production Stage 3 Exhaust Manifold required special adaptors and charge pressure rerouting by USP. Once the details of installation were accomplished, USP again turned to APR’s Engineering Department for some help with their base Stage 3 ECU Calibration to properly operate the larger turbocharger.
[email protected] was able to work with the high rpm side of APR Stage 3 calibration to allow USP to run the boost levels they desired and to extrapolate even more fueling for the additional power. Initial dyno testing showed slightly over 500whp with only minimal changes to the calibration.
Spooling the 3076R on an ECU Calibration written for APR’s production Stage 3 has left a lot to be desired. APR’s Engineering Department is only able to work with the high rpm mapping as Greg’s car is in a distant location. Future plans to bring his Gti to APR’s facility for a complete 3076R calibration are being discussed. 
Further limitations are found in the hardware as APR’s Stage 3 Turbo System is designed for a T-25 flanged turbocharger which is keeping the spool time delayed as well. The 3076R uses a T-3 flange for connection to the manifold which has a larger opening than the T-25 flange. Further testing will prove the spool capabilities of the 3076R in comparison to a smaller 3071R and once this has been accomplished with both the correct hardware and ecu calibration, a proper comparison of the 2 turbocharger options can be made.
USP’s most recent dyno testing yielded the following results.








Congratulations to USP for a great work in progress! These kinds of power numbers with very little ECU Calibration Development is a great testament to the potential of the 2.0T FSI when in capable hands. 
APR looks forward to future testing to find out what USP can really do once their 3076R has received a complete ECU Calibration. 10 seconds is getting closer and closer! Go USP Motorsport!


----------



## FSI-King (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! ([email protected])*


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Glad to see APR crossing into some big powa!


----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

USP and APR, what a killer combo. Congrats to both parties.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! ([email protected])*

WOW!







Nice work guys.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! ([email protected])*

nice work


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Serious stuff Greg! Car is gonna move


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_Glad to see APR crossing into some big powa!
 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Keith I though you said your not suppose to correct true FI dyno numbers ?? we went through this in a thread a while back no?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Keith I though you said your not suppose to correct true FI dyno numbers ?? we went through this in a thread a while back no?









That is true, no doubt and I still stand behind those statements. This is how USP suggested the dyno graphs be presented to accommodate for their hotter weather in comparison to others' colder climates.
The correction factors are plainly listed for each graph so you can easily do the math to display the graphs in whichever format you like best.


----------



## FSI-King (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Keith I though you said your not suppose to correct true FI dyno numbers ?? we went through this in a thread a while back no?









BOB PLEASE 







, 
here is the same run a little clearer and with boost.


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

wow. just wow. this is sooo impressive. i'm sure with some more tweaks, 600whp will be obtained with ease. congrats apr and usp. 

can you guys post pics of the setup????


----------



## neuromancer_nyc (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! ([email protected])*















EXCELLENT!!!


----------



## APR M1 (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_USP is the first to bring the 2.0T FSI engine to over 600hp!


----------



## neuromancer_nyc (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! (APR M1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *APR M1* »_









!!!LMAO!!!


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Only 31 psi of boost?
Dave


----------



## FSI-King (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_Only 31 psi of boost?
Dave

yes sir, with an intake manifold and bigger throttle body we are hoping for 600whp with the same setup


----------



## Ke[email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_Only 31 psi of boost?
Dave


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

Big congrats to Chris Green and Greg... i enjoy working with these guys on a daily basis! Good bunch of guys down there! 
Now lets see 600whp


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

are you guys going to come out with a bigger turbocharger in the near future??


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: ($GTI07$)*


_Quote, originally posted by *$GTI07$* »_are you guys going to come out with a bigger turbocharger in the near future??

Currently our involvement is to help USP obtain their goals but this exercise does aid in our own R&D to some extent.


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

so that means you guy are thinkng about it?? if ya are im going to be buying it.


----------



## FSI-King (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I think we forgot to mention that this on stock pistons and stock compression ratio. Motor is untouched with the except of the APR Connecting Rods.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

WOW... just WOW... off of a two liter engine... AMAZING...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: ($GTI07$)*


_Quote, originally posted by *$GTI07$* »_so that means you guy are thinkng about it?? if ya are im going to be buying it.

Data collection is always interesting and useful. We don't have concrete plans for future FSI development at this time.
I think this thread has served 2 purposes. To show what can be done with this great platform given quality hardware and some calibration tweaks and to show how successful our production Stage 3 is as well.
In regards to big power, USP deserves the credit for this one! Way to go!


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: (FSI-King)*

is it on pump gas 93 octane??


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: ($GTI07$)*


_Quote, originally posted by *$GTI07$* »_is it on pump gas 93 octane??

nope, race gas


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*

Guess we'll get to see how much power the stock axles can handle.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

are u guys using stock MAF/MAP


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

87 octane. I could be wrong though.


----------



## FSI-King (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: ($GTI07$)*


_Quote, originally posted by *$GTI07$* »_is it on pump gas 93 octane??

the 582whp is done on VP Racing MS109 octane which is an unleaded fuel.


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*

what you think it will be if you use 93 octane???


----------



## FSI-King (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: ($GTI07$)*


_Quote, originally posted by *$GTI07$* »_what you think it will be if you use 93 octane???
 Im not sure, we have not messed with any of the pump gas tuning. After all we always go to the track on race gas.
This was on stock MAF sensor in the APR stage 3 MAF housing and stock map sensor.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: ($GTI07$)*

goddamn


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: (FSI-King)*

next time i go to miami ill probably pass by to see the car and the shop.


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: ($GTI07$)*

Awesome work Guys!!!!! I also want to thank Chris, Greg and Everyone at APR for helping me break the 11's on a 2871!!!! I think the 2871 has a little more in it though lol, but I am done with the T25 time to move to bigger flange and frame turbo


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_APR wishes to congratulate USP Motorsport for their recent 2.0T FSI Record Breaking Power! USP is the first to bring the 2.0T FSI engine to over 600hp!


Congratulations to all involved!


----------



## a4chris (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! (INA)*

trust me I have lost a lot of sleep on this car








Chris Green


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

congrats guys cant believe the numbers..and only 31#s wow..
on a side note if you hit the refresh button this page is changing views on the main page the views jump up 150 view per each refresh, never seen anythign liek that in vortex hist....
congrats chris, gregg, usp and apr


----------



## SilverStoneMk4 (Feb 26, 2007)

582whp, Amazing!! 


_Modified by SilverStoneMk4 at 1:23 AM 10-28-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! ([email protected])*

Right-on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! ([email protected])*

nice work guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the low pressure fuel system helps out that much huh?


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

crazy!
congrats


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*

Definitely badass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

congrats to usp and apr on bumping the bar higher and higher. i wanna say this is the highest whp apr powered car , no?
big kudos to Mike Turpin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
mark


----------



## FSI-King (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_nice work guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the low pressure fuel system helps out that much huh?









yes it does, its fun watching the low pressure go down and then shoot right back up.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! (FSI-King)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FSI-King* »_
yes it does, its fun watching the low pressure go down and then shoot right back up.

i wonder how much more my turbo has left in it, i didn't even think my turbo was capable of 500whp


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_APR wishes to congratulate USP Motorsport for their recent 2.0T FSI Record Breaking Power! USP is the first to bring the 2.0T FSI engine to over 600hp!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (FSI-King)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FSI-King* »_
here is the same run a little clearer and with boost.













































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Do you have the same grap including boost with the 2871R turbo?


----------



## FSI-King (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

here is an overlay of the 2871R and the 3076R graph.


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: (FSI-King)*

WTG Guys! You guys won't ever quit or settle. Thats what I like to see.
USP is FTW!
USP is always actually running numbers and making them


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Its becuaswe of the high compression.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (MiamiVr6T)*

how is the air/fuel looking?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_congrats to usp and apr on bumping the bar higher and higher. i wanna say this is the highest whp apr powered car , no?
big kudos to Mike Turpin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
mark

997T


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
997T

ha good call . . . totally forgot about the p cars. what does the apr 997tt do at the wheels?


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_
ha good call . . . totally forgot about the p cars. what does the apr 997tt do at the wheels?

That car is slow.





















We are putting APR on another one of my customers cars tomorrow prolly.


----------



## FSI-King (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_how is the air/fuel looking?

sits steady at around 12.3 on the sniffer with no water/meth.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (FSI-King)*

holy sweetness you guys got this fuel system figured out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FSI-King (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_holy sweetness you guys got this fuel system figured out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yes we do


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Greg and Chris at USP got the low-pressure fuel hardware in place but you can blame me for the safe AFR. When you are trying to push big numbers on someone's daily driver, you have to find ways to keep it safe. Stuff happens fast at 7500 RPM...


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

wow, that is pretty damn safe A/F for these numbers.


----------



## DK_GTI_racer (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! ([email protected])*

OMG














Amazing work, thumbs up to APR and USP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You should call up Garrett and say the rating on the turbocharger is all wrong, its not only 500hp its 587whp


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! (DK_GTI_racer)*

its because of the high compression


----------



## DK_GTI_racer (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! (TheBox)*

hmmm a bunch of tuners in DK, say its not possible to get more HP out of any turbo then what garrett rates their turbo at, because thats the max airflow that can be pushed in turbo....i believe these numbers, they dont, but hard to argue on this matter







...


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! (DK_GTI_racer)*

well im sure they didnt jsut make the numbers up you know.. the thing is that when you take 10.5;1 COMP. at like 31 psi that is almost 36-40 psi at 9:1


----------



## DK_GTI_racer (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! (TheBox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBox* »_well im sure they didnt jsut make the numbers up you know.. the thing is that when you take 10.5;1 COMP. at like 31 psi that is almost 36-40 psi at 9:1 

i agree, and i totally believe those numbers BTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , but they dont







....they are fixed on the rating that garrett informs is possible....


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! (TheBox)*

this ish is awesome I never thought when I bought my 2.0T it could make that much power


----------



## angryone (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! (TheBox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBox* »_well im sure they didnt jsut make the numbers up you know.. the thing is that when you take 10.5;1 COMP. at like 31 psi that is almost 36-40 psi at 9:1 

So by that token, would it follow that other turbos will conceivably produce more power than they are rated for on the TFSI, then?


----------



## x SPY x (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! (TheBox)*

Congrats guys. 








.... Oh can't wait till we redo the setup.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by x SPY x at 2:18 PM 10-29-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! (angryone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryone* »_
So by that token, would it follow that other turbos will conceivably produce more power than they are rated for on the TFSI, then?

Mike's answer was better!


_Modified by [email protected] at 4:07 PM 10-28-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! (DK_GTI_racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DK_GTI_racer* »_hmmm a bunch of tuners in DK, say its not possible to get more HP out of any turbo then what garrett rates their turbo at, because thats the max airflow that can be pushed in turbo....i believe these numbers, they dont, but hard to argue on this matter







...

You can find the max air flow capabilities of the turbo on Garrett's website by viewing the compressor maps. However, horsepower is estimated given an Air-Fuel Ratio (AFR) and a Brake-Specific Fuel Consumption (BSFC) that Garrett feels is reasonble for the typical application. You can read all about these calculations on Garrett's website...
http://www.turbobygarrett.com/....html
So, to make a long story short, the Max Air Flow for each turbo is clearly listed. However, the Max Horsepower for each turbo is estimated. Garrett's listed power numbers are only there to help you estimate what to expect from that turbo. However, a true calculation must be performed to get the actual horsepower number. 
Here are some quotes from the Garrett website:
_"As a very general rule, turbocharged gasoline engines will generate 9.5-10.5 horsepower (as measured at the flywheel) for each lb/min of airflow. So, an engine with a target peak horsepower of 400 Hp will require 36-44 lb/min of airflow to achieve that target. This is just a rough first approximation to help narrow the turbo selection options."_
_"To plot the compressor operating point, first calculate airflow:

Wa = (HP) * (A/F) * (BSFC/60)
Where: 
· Wa = Airflowactual (lb/min) 
· HP = Horsepower Target (flywheel) 
· A/F= Air/Fuel Ratio
· BSFC = Brake Specific Fuel Consumption ( ) ÷ 60 (to convert from hours to minutes)"_
This is the tip of the iceberg as we haven't even discussed Volumetric Efficiency. Either way, refer to the Garrett link I posted as this provides a fairly comprehensive overview of some of the info you need to calculate what each turbo will do on your application. 




_Modified by [email protected] at 6:58 PM 10-28-2008_


----------



## angryone (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
You can find the max air flow capabilities of the turbo on Garrett's website by viewing the compressor maps. However, horsepower is estimated given an Air-Fuel Ratio (AFR) and a Brake-Specific Fuel Consumption (BSFC) that Garrett feels is reasonble for the typical application. You can read all about these calculations on Garrett's website...
http://www.turbobygarrett.com/....html
So, to make a long story short, the Max Air Flow for each turbo is clearly listed. However, the Max Horsepower for each turbo is estimated. Garrett's listed power numbers are only their to help you estimate what to expect from that turbo. However, a true calculation must be performed to get the actual horsepower number. 
Here are some quotes from the Garrett website:
_"As a very general rule, turbocharged gasoline engines will generate 9.5-10.5 horsepower (as measured at the flywheel) for each lb/min of airflow. So, an engine with a target peak horsepower of 400 Hp will require 36-44 lb/min of airflow to achieve that target. This is just a rough first approximation to help narrow the turbo selection options."_
_"To plot the compressor operating point, first calculate airflow:

Wa = (HP) * (A/F) * (BSFC/60)
Where: 
· Wa = Airflowactual (lb/min) 
· HP = Horsepower Target (flywheel) 
· A/F= Air/Fuel Ratio
· BSFC = Brake Specific Fuel Consumption ( ) ÷ 60 (to convert from hours to minutes)"_
This is the tip of the iceberg as we haven't even discussed Volumetric Efficiency. Either way, refer to the Garrett link I posted as this provides a fairly comprehensive overview of some of the info you need to calculate what each turbo will do on your application. 




So to figure out HP for any given setup,

HP = ((A/F) * (BSFC/60)) / Wa
Where: 
· Wa = Airflowactual (lb/min) 
· HP = Horsepower Target (flywheel) 
· A/F= Air/Fuel Ratio
· BSFC = Brake Specific Fuel Consumption ( ) ÷ 60 (to convert from hours to minutes)"
Is this right?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! (angryone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryone* »_

So to figure out HP for any given setup,

HP = ((A/F) * (BSFC/60)) / Wa
Where: 
· Wa = Airflowactual (lb/min) 
· HP = Horsepower Target (flywheel) 
· A/F= Air/Fuel Ratio
· BSFC = Brake Specific Fuel Consumption ( ) ÷ 60 (to convert from hours to minutes)"
Is this right?









I think you screwed up your math a little. You need to divide the Air Flow (Wa) by the (A/F) and (BSFC/60) to get the correct equation...
If, Wa = (HP) * (A/F) * (BSFC/60)
Then HP = (Wa) / [(A/F) * (BSFC/60)]
But how much Air Flow will your system have? Where do you get your BSFC? And to calculate the pressure required, you need to know the engine's Volumetric Efficiency. 
Based on the hundreds of variables I can record from the ECU on your basic 2.0T and specific knowledge about all the hardware changes made, I can calculate the BSFC pretty acurately and get a solid estimate of the potential power levels. 
So it's not as simple as you made it out to be but you have the basic idea intact. Read the entire Garrett page and you will have a better understanding. 



_Modified by [email protected] at 6:34 PM 10-28-2008_


----------



## DK_GTI_racer (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! ([email protected])*

mike thanks for you comprehensive and nice reply, it sure cleared things up for me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hopefully i can make some believers over here...







..but unless they dyno the car in DK, they will properly never believe,...maybe thats why im short out on powers on my costume map on my car when i should have gotten 40bhp more


----------



## FSI-King (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! (DK_GTI_racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DK_GTI_racer* »_but unless they dyno the car in DK, they will properly never believe,...maybe thats why im short out on powers on my costume map on my car when i should have gotten 40bhp more








 well there is no way to manipulate numbers on a dynojet, so I dont know why they doubt it.


----------



## DK_GTI_racer (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! (FSI-King)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FSI-King* »_ well there is no way to manipulate numbers on a dynojet, so I dont know why they doubt it.

well thats what they claim is happening or that the turbo is not a GT3076r.....anyways i just need to say thumbs up for the nice results http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## McMerc (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! (DK_GTI_racer)*

Any clips of the car? I want to see how it sound and how it accelerate.


----------



## SpecialFX (Aug 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Very well done gentlemen! I'm jealous and wish I didn't have a DSG!


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*FV-QR*

nice numbers guys


----------



## FSI-King (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! (McMerc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McMerc* »_Any clips of the car? I want to see how it sound and how it accelerate. 

videos of the car in action will be up within the next couple of weeks, the track is scheduled to open in mid-november. However, we will have a vid on the dyno up by the end of the week.


----------



## IMZ14U337 (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! (FSI-King)*

FSI- King arnt you guys running unitronic software? I saw the 11.7 run at Fixxfest, pretty awesome. but what is APR taking credit for their Turbo and injectors? Not trying t be a troll or bust their bubble. but the pistons, rods and throttle body is not apr's is it?


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! (IMZ14U337)*

Wow. I am truely impressed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! (IMZ14U337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IMZ14U337* »_FSI- King arnt you guys running unitronic software? I saw the 11.7 run at Fixxfest, pretty awesome. but what is APR taking credit for their Turbo and injectors? Not trying t be a troll or bust their bubble. but the pistons, rods and throttle body is not apr's is it?

I tuned the car so YES, it is APR software. The car has stock pistons but APR rods, injectors, manifold, etc, etc. There is nothing related to Unitronic on this car (no offense to Uni). I heard this was the rumor at FixxFest but it's not true. 


_Modified by [email protected] at 8:35 PM 10-28-2008_


----------



## IMZ14U337 (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thx for clearing that up


----------



## FSI-King (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! (IMZ14U337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IMZ14U337* »_FSI- King arnt you guys running unitronic software? I saw the 11.7 run at Fixxfest, pretty awesome. but what is APR taking credit for their Turbo and injectors? Not trying t be a troll or bust their bubble. but the pistons, rods and throttle body is not apr's is it?


I want to clear this rumor up once and for all. Below is the burn report from APR's Direct Port Programming server. Note the date and time. The files flashed on the car 93octane, Beta-GA4 (504whp and 546whp runs), Beta-GA5 (582whp run), and of course valet for the trips to the dealer.
















and as mike already mention this is a full APR production stage 3 kit minus the turbo, cast downturn, and downpipe. 




_Modified by FSI-King at 7:29 PM 10-28-2008_


----------



## menus4me (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! (FSI-King)*

Pics of this car and motor please!!! 
Me wants!!!!


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! (menus4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FSI-King* »_and of course valet for the trips to the dealer.








_Modified by FSI-King at 7:29 PM 10-28-2008_

Is it slower than what would be stock mode on the stock turbo? I know it is on the stock turbo, but how does it work on BT's?

_Quote, originally posted by *menus4me* »_Pics of this car and motor please!!! 
Me wants!!!!










I think this is it.

http://uspmotorsports.com/gregg.php


----------



## SilverStoneMk4 (Feb 26, 2007)

Man that Mk4 Gti is MEAN!!!!!!!!! How much WHP and WTQ does it have?


----------



## NoMoreHonduh (Apr 24, 2006)

what kind of motor work is done?


----------



## pch0mey (Jun 25, 2008)

Damn, that's gotta haul ass. Good to see it's straight outta So Fla


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

Wow


----------



## FSI-King (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! (g60_corrado_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_corrado_91* »_
Is it slower than what would be stock mode on the stock turbo? I know it is on the stock turbo, but how does it work on BT's?


back on topis guys!
yes, valet mode works the same way on the stage 3 kit as it does on stock turbo cars.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! ([email protected])*

2 days and almost 32000 views!!!! You have everyones attention for sure. Including mine as you know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (NoMoreHonduh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoMoreHonduh* »_what kind of motor work is done?
APR rods


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! (g60_corrado_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_corrado_91* »_
Is it slower than what would be stock mode on the stock turbo? I know it is on the stock turbo, but how does it work on BT's?
I think this is it.

http://uspmotorsports.com/gregg.php

Everyone keeps stealing my wheels =[


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! (gtiiiiiiii)*

Holy crapola! Talk about a strong block http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Did I read right that it was said that this car is daily driven too?
How about some MPG figures? lol








Grats on the worlds fastest mkv!


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! (ViRtUaLheretic)*

Really? I had no idea the differences could be that huge:
93 octane - 352whp 325wtq
109 octane 582whp 496wtq
Why is that?


----------



## DK_GTI_racer (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! (Kid Hobo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kid Hobo* »_Really? I had no idea the differences could be that huge:
93 octane - 352whp 325wtq
109 octane 582whp 496wtq
Why is that?

different turbo a


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! (Kid Hobo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kid Hobo* »_Really? I had no idea the differences could be that huge:
93 octane - 352whp 325wtq
Why is that?

those are apr specs for the stg3 kit iirc.
582 was on a tune by mike at apr... and on race with a bigger turbo


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! (tdipower4me)*

I must be loosing it.








I just went back there and it has listed the same 3076 turbo.







I thought they said it was the same turbo as the Stg III kit, just different fueling and tuning... I need to re-read.


----------



## NoMoreHonduh (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_APR rods

wow, stock pistons? That's pretty amazing.


----------



## FSI-King (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! (Kid Hobo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kid Hobo* »_Really? I had no idea the differences could be that huge:
93 octane - 352whp 325wtq
109 octane 582whp 496wtq
Why is that?

We have not retuned the car on pump gas since we installed the 3076.
Yes the car is daily driven, it gets about 32mpg on the highway.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! (FSI-King)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FSI-King* »_
We have not retuned the car on pump gas since we installed the 3076.
Yes the car is daily driven, it gets about 32mpg on the highway. 

i thought the 504whp dyno was on pump gas?


----------



## FSI-King (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i thought the 504whp dyno was on pump gas?

the 504whp was the 2871r race gas file with pump gas and water/meth. Sorry, but down here pump gas is pump gas, and we usual run the race files on pump gas and water meth.


----------



## a4chris (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i thought the 504whp dyno was on pump gas?

speaking of low 500's where is your dyno sheet at?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! (BALLIN-AUDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BALLIN-AUDI* »_
speaking of low 500's where is your dyno sheet at?

you say that like a low 500whp is something not to be happy about...


----------



## a4chris (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
you say that like a low 500whp is something not to be happy about...

well not really right? j/k







want to see what the power curve looks like on a 3071


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! (BALLIN-AUDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BALLIN-AUDI* »_
well not really right? j/k







want to see what the power curve looks like on a 3071

it is on a turbo that is only rated for 500 crank hp


----------



## FSI-King (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
it is on a turbo that is only rated for 500 crank hp









3076 is rated at 525chp. when are you going to post the sheet? The word on the street said it was suppose to be posted last monday


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! (FSI-King)*

posting the sheet is not up to me if it was it would have been posted the night we were on the rollers


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! (ViRtUaLheretic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ViRtUaLheretic* »_Holy crapola! Talk about a strong block http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Did I read right that it was said that this car is daily driven too?
How about some MPG figures? lol








*Grats on the worlds Second fastest mkv!*
 
fixed








if it wasn't for [email protected]' location, i would say he would be the first to 10s



_Modified by shortydub at 10:10 PM 10-29-2008_


----------



## FSI-King (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! (shortydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortydub* »_ 
fixed








if it wasn't for [email protected]' location, i would say he would be the first to 10s


what do you mean? 40 degree weather is not good enough. And 500whp is not enough to go 10's with the mk5 being so heavy. A 130mph trap speed is where you need to be at for 10's. 


_Modified by FSI-King at 7:19 PM 10-29-2008_


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! (FSI-King)*

i meant you'll have all winter and it's already beginning to snow up here, and he has bigger plans than a chip tune.


_Modified by shortydub at 11:16 PM 10-29-2008_


----------



## twisted by dezign (Jul 3, 2008)

Brilliant. I have hp envy


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! (BALLIN-AUDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BALLIN-AUDI* »_
well not really right? j/k







want to see what the power curve looks like on a 3071

when he posts it overlay it with the 2871r


----------



## FSI-King (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
when he posts it overlay it with the 2871r









I will be sure to, too bad I couldn't dyno the car in 40degree weather for a direct comparison.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! (FSI-King)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FSI-King* »_
I will be sure to, too bad I couldn't dyno the car in 40degree weather for a direct comparison.









I agree.
I think he already posted dynos over the summer I can get the run files for. 
My point here is mostly for comparison of the turbos vs power output, not so much the spool. 
I just want to prove the gt3076r as the top "overall" performer.
The torque from the 92.8mm stroke os soo much better than the 1.8t 86.4mm that the curves are just about identical to a 1.8t with a 28rs.


----------



## Diocletian (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! (Audi4u)*

Rock on guys! I just got my APR TBE installed there last week and while I will never reach the level your car is at I'll be sure to try to make my car as unique as yours.


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! (Audi4u)*

Perfect for an 3582 with a Billet wheel


----------



## FSI-King (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! (TheBox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBox* »_Perfect for an 3582 with a Billet wheel
















we actually have thoses instock,


----------



## EMVeeDub (Jul 2, 2004)

Do you have any pics of the car!? I want to see this bad boy!


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! (FSI-King)*

Ohhh very nice... well i think thats what im goin with... and the tial housing


----------



## x SPY x (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! (TheBox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBox* »_Perfect for an 3582 with a Billet wheel

















I like the way you think friend. HTA for the win !


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (EMVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EMVeeDub* »_Do you have any pics of the car!? I want to see this bad boy!

they can be found here on our site http://www.uspmotorsports.com/gregg.php
and our auxiliary fuel system can be purchased herehttp://uspmotorsports.com/prod...d=361

_Modified by [email protected] at 3:02 PM 10-30-2008_


_Modified by [email protected] at 3:03 PM 10-30-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

updated http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4098793


----------



## duffmanh06 (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! (shortydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortydub* »_ 
fixed








if it wasn't for [email protected]' location, i would say he would be the first to 10s

_Modified by shortydub at 10:10 PM 10-29-2008_

I go to the track he tests at and its pretty shotty. its nothing like Englishtown (Waterfest) But its very nice to see his GTI crusin down the track makin all the honda kids wonder what is going on.


----------



## x SPY x (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsport and APR Stage 3 Testing and Development 582whp! (duffmanh06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duffmanh06* »_
I go to the track he tests at and its pretty shotty. its nothing like Englishtown (Waterfest) But its very nice to see his GTI crusin down the track makin all the honda kids wonder what is going on. 

... You talking about Island ? I like it there, you can actually get alot of runs in, unlike sitting around at e-town all night to get maybe 3 passes in.


----------

